# Add RS Package?



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm not familiar with the Gen 2 Cruze's. What's the difference in "the way it works"?


----------



## philsfan2003 (10 mo ago)

JLL said:


> I'm not familiar with the Gen 2 Cruze's. What's the difference in "the way it works"?


Looks* my mistake


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

philsfan2003 said:


> Looks* my mistake


Then any body shop can do it as long as they can order the parts they need.


----------

